# I love this game....



## D Void (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, fairly simple, name your fav game and why.

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
It's tactical and noobs are rare.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 13, 2010)

D Void said:


> Okay, fairly simple, name your fav game and why.
> 
> Operation Failpoint: Fail Rising
> I am a console faggot with no idea how a proper military sim is supposed be.



Fixed that for ya'.


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 13, 2010)

Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time

-Because it is, duh-


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2010)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

It just never gets old. Ever.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, nearly forgot to post what game is my favorite and why.

System Shock 2.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 13, 2010)

Deus Ex

Ahead of it's time in so many ways.


----------



## TheRapeOfVirtue (Feb 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy 7

Because Sephiroth. <3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 13, 2010)

Illusion of Gaia.

Everyone thought it was a bad game but I thought it was pretty entertaining.  D:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Final fantasy.
Because they make great stories, enemies, and occasionally battle systems.


----------



## Citrakayah (Feb 13, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Fixed that for ya'.


Agreed. I had much higher expectations for that game.

My fave is any of the Battlefield games.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bullet witch...lol jk, halo. first one was best.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Final fantasy.
> Because they make great stories, enemies, and occasionally battle systems.



This isn't for series's. It's for a specific game


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> This isn't for series's. It's for a specific game



Oh, probably legend of zelda, ocarina of time then.


----------



## Beta_7x (Feb 13, 2010)

Fallout 3. Nuff said.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

Gears of War.  The game is so fuckin hardcore that it hurts.


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 13, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Fallout 3. Nuff said.



Much preferred 2nd.


----------



## Barak (Feb 13, 2010)

Trauma Center : New blood

YEAH...LAZOR IN STOMACH


----------



## Beta_7x (Feb 14, 2010)

CryoScales said:
			
		

> Much preferred 2nd.



I found Fallout 2 a little... Weird to be honest.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 14, 2010)

Metroid Prime.
Maintained the Metroid feel while incorporating the first person shooter element very well.


----------



## Riley (Feb 14, 2010)

Unreal Tournament 2004 - it defines how a multiplayer shooter should be.  Console players don't know 'bout my circle-strafing, walljumping, from-the-hip headshots from 200 feet away.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 14, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> Fallout 3. Nuff said.



Fallout 3 was bland. 

Fallout 2 on the other hand, fuck yes. That game was awesome.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 14, 2010)

The Guardian Legend.

Has the best elements of space shooters and overhead exploration games (think the first NES Zelda), mixed into some kind of weird but pleasant hybrid, with attractive (for NES) visuals and music.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 14, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Fallout 3 was bland.



I still haven't played 3 so I can't make an opinion.  :C


----------



## Torinir (Feb 14, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Unreal Tournament 2004 - it defines how a multiplayer shooter should be.  Console players don't know 'bout my circle-strafing, walljumping, from-the-hip headshots from 200 feet away.



This


----------



## JMAA (Feb 14, 2010)

Serious Sam series.
OMG HORDES OF MONSTERS KILL KILL KILL!!!!11ONE
Now not only it has a real time for killing monsters, that time is pretty entertaining for me slaughering chickenshit. And it's pretty comical.


----------



## Ash (Feb 15, 2010)

Halo 3 <3

If not the Halo series, probably LOZ: Links Awakening... Or Okage: shadow King.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 15, 2010)

gosh this isn't an easy question at all D: I've played so many games and loved them for so many different reasons...

I guess the best game I've played recently is maybe Persona 4?


----------



## D Void (Feb 15, 2010)

I also love all the ace combat games.
Especially Ace Combat 6.


----------



## Seas (Feb 15, 2010)

Morrowind and Obivion, but the latter only with mods (Morrowind is allright vanilla too, but the latter is meh (but of course I stacked both of my games with several gig's of mods, that's how those should be played!))

I like Baldur's Gate II too, it's great to play cooperatively too.

Currently my favoutire multiplayer game is Global Agenda, it is a greatly different experience from most shooters, and not only because of the rpg and strategy aspects, but it involves much more than just pointing your gun at the enemy and shoot to kill.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2010)

Dynasty Warriors. No idea why.

HOLY FUCK IT'S LU BU RUN LIKE A LITTLE GIRL


----------



## Charrio (Feb 15, 2010)

StarControl 2
Simply cause the game was perfect, and the alien voices were epic. 
It may be a ancient game, but its still my fav 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDyZf1rF_YU


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 15, 2010)

Lu Bu _was_ a little girl.  I tamed that pansy.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 15, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Fixed that for ya'.


at least he didn't say Call of Duty

Mirror's edge
Free running in a video game

ties with

Battlefield 2 (NOT BAD COMPANY 2)
tactical military gameplay with realistic bullet physics!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't really have a favorite. I like too many games to even consider picking one.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 15, 2010)

deadspace- its so creepy it just make me giggle   ^^


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2010)

Rocket: Robot on Wheels

Made me fall in love with Sucker Punch.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ash said:


> Halo 3 <3
> 
> If not the Halo series, probably LOZ: Links Awakening... Or Okage: shadow King.




first one best. nuff said.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Honestly I haven't gotten into the old games like FF7, Fallout 2, or anything like that. I've played Zelda and it's good but not the best in my books. I have this sort of thing where I want the latest and greatest so my favorite game is constantly changing.....My ps3's currently broken but last I checked, MW2 wasn't as bad as people said it was...they just need to grow a pair.

Killzone 2 was pretty BA, Fallout 3 is awesome cause I STILL haven't beat it. (My ps3 broke twice now and it's a file that cannot be backed up...)


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 15, 2010)

Conker's Bad Fur Day, cause what is more fun than killing nazi teddy bears.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lu Bu _was_ a little girl.  I tamed that pansy.


I only liked playing _as _him. He was a big meanie. 

Also I suck at video games, so I prefer to just watch people and their commentary.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 15, 2010)

Super Smash Bros Brawl. I can't get enough of playing as Peach or Fox or Falco.


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 16, 2010)

My favorite would have to be the Xenosaga series. Not sure why but I really got into it for some reason. Other than that, I like Melee for the simple rush and tense feelings you get playing others.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2010)

Mirrors edge

because it's got a good soundtrack, and it's pretty much one of the only FPS games I liked


----------



## Beta_7x (Feb 16, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> tactical military gameplay with realistic bullet physics!



If you want realistic to the point where you freak out when someone shoots at you, look up Darkest Hour on Steam. It's a md for Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 (only $10).


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 16, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> If you want realistic to the point where you freak out when someone shoots at you, join the army.



Fixed


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 16, 2010)

GTA: Hookers.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 16, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Fixed that for ya'.


That game is on PC, too, and I'd give it a 4/5 or 4.5/5 any day because it's genuinely difficult yet fun.

Go back to twitch shooters plox.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 16, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> Bullet witch...lol jk, halo. first one was best.



yessir

also: pc sux >.>


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 16, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> That game is on PC, too, and I'd give it a 4/5 or 4.5/5 any day because it's genuinely difficult yet fun.
> 
> Go back to twitch shooters plox.



Yes, it is on PC as well. But it was ported, a pretty bad port I might say. 

Like you don't play twitch shooters. Last I remember you were praising Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

MAG, because big battles and linear objectives are fun!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Currently it's STALKER: Call of Pripyat, but i doubt any of you have even heard of it...


----------



## Bando (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Currently it's STALKER: Call of Pripyat, but i doubt any of you have even heard of it...



o_o new STALKER? I want that!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Currently it's STALKER: Call of Pripyat, but i doubt any of you have even heard of it...



Fuck yes STALKER. I got Call of Pripyat a few days ago. I'm surprised that I haven't run into any bugs or glitches yet. 

Running some missions around the Jupiter Plant. Found a random zombie that was wielding a G36. Fuck yes, it just rapes everything when you've upgraded it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Fuck yes STALKER. I got Call of Pripyat a few days ago. I'm surprised that I haven't run into any bugs or glitches yet.
> 
> Running some missions around the Jupiter Plant. Found a random zombie that was wielding a G36. Fuck yes, it just rapes everything when you've upgraded it.


God damnit I've gotten pretty far and still haven't seen a G36. I'm currently rockin' a SIG 556, unique desert eagle, striker, and a PKM. Thank you exoskeleton for letting my carry a million guns <3

Also I've pretty much had no bugs so far, I actually found more glitches in Bioshock 2 than CoP :V



Bando37 said:


> o_o new STALKER? I want that!



Yeah, but their new publisher is horrible so retail versions are hard to find. I went to 4 stores before I gave up and ordered it on Newegg (which then got stuck in PA for a week because of the blizzard). It just came out on steam though, and you get a dev loyalty discount if you own any other STALKER games.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

BORDERLANDS IS THE CREATION OF THE GODS!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 16, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> BORDERLANDS IS THE CREATION OF THE GODS!


I played it for a bit, didn't like it, and the whole game seemed ripped off of everything :V


----------



## TheSanitySapper (Feb 17, 2010)

Of this generation, my favorite game would have to be Team Fortress 2, as I love how each class exceeds another, yet is inferior to another, providing a nice, smooth online gaming experience with mild tension between the opposing teams.


Of last generation, I'd have to go with Resident Evil 1 and 2. And Hell, why not throw in the Majora's Mask, as well?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I played it for a bit, didn't like it, and the whole game seemed ripped off of everything :V


That's what I thought too.
I can obviously tell it ripped of Fallout 3 too much.
But then again, it isn't really a story game :3
More like a mash-everything-that's-awesome-together game X3
But I have no idea who the hell would do a second playthrough DX


----------



## Mentova (Feb 17, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> That's what I thought too.
> I can obviously tell it ripped of Fallout 3 too much.
> But then again, it isn't really a story game :3
> More like a mash-everything-that's-awesome-together game X3
> But I have no idea who the hell would do a second playthrough DX


I also hated the art style, which is weird because I usually like cell shaded stuff.

Also what the fuck is your avatar supposed to be.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also hated the art style, which is weird because I usually like cell shaded stuff.
> 
> Also what the fuck is your avatar supposed to be.


Cell shaded WAS a nice touch! :3 The graphics load time and obvious pixelation pissed me off tho DX
Just got this awesome caustic sniper btw :3 500 dmg then around 50 per second.


----------

